#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Servidores de SSH

## 1c3m4n

Fala galera blz?
Seguinte alguem tem o endereco de algum servidor de ssh publico?
Tipo aqueles que vc se conecta pela web e usa o ssh deles pra acessar outras maquinas?

----------

vc diz tipo http://www.cyberspace.org/
shell gratis ?

----------

Eh mais ou menos isso, soh q esse eles num liberam ssh
mas valeu

----------


## lss

Eu já usei esta
http://www.hbx.us/shells/
bem rápida, só que vira e meche está com problemas.
;]

----------


## 1c3m4n

acho q eh isso mesmo q eu tava querendo mas lah ta pra acessar
nova.hbx.us
user new
pass new

soh q diz q o host num existe  :Frown: 

to fazendo alguma cagada ou isso eh pau deles como vc havia dito?

----------


## fricardo

Tente este. Veja se eh o q vc quer e se funciona:

http://www.suburbia.com.au/

fricardo

----------

